# Tiguan euro bumper



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

Its been a year since I decided to upgrade to the euro bumper, if anyone wants to do it, prepare for months of waiting but it'll be worth it. 











http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_2-4_Motion-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Front_Bumper/ES2561387/


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

I don't know about the flares. I have the kit in the garage but it looks like I will be able to use the mouldings that are on my Tig. Are the R flares part of the bumper? I don't think you will get it shipped Monday. It looks like March 9th. It took quite a while to get mine.


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks hopefully it all works together, and mine just shipped today. I bought it and then it turned to the march 9th shipping date.


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just an update of where Im at with my bumper, Still waiting on the lower spoiler and fog light grills. Bumper is slightly darker than the oem color cant really tell in person.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

It looks great!


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

awesome! i'm jealous!


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

I have the same bumper and I'm missing my fog grills too. Can't wait until show season.


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

Pm'd for help on issue


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Did you ever get your grills and spoiler? I just went to install my kit, finally, and the grills and spoiler are the wrong ones! They look exactly the same as what is on my Tig right now...


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah i got my fog covers, but the spoiler hasn't come in yet. your also going to need the fender flares after all. Im just missing the left fender flare and the spoiler now, 5 months later. add me on IG if you have one, @unfinished_tig


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

I finally have everything for my setup except the tdi flares. Lowburb, add me on ig too. @MorganMayes









Before the grills get installed. Need to respray the bumper first.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Jbasilio95 said:


> Yeah i got my fog covers, but the spoiler hasn't come in yet. your also going to need the fender flares after all. Im just missing the left fender flare and the spoiler now, 5 months later. add me on IG if you have one, @unfinished_tig


The Tig looks good. The spoiler will finish it off nicely! Sorry, no IG. Too cheap to pay for data... I pay for data for the rest of my family, though... :what:


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

krazeteggie said:


> I finally have everything for my setup except the tdi flares. Lowburb, add me on ig too. @MorganMayes
> 
> Before the grills get installed. Need to respray the bumper first.


It's looking good! I can hardly wait to get mine installed...


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

lowburb said:


> It's looking good! I can hardly wait to get mine installed...



curious where you ordered from since you are also in Alberta.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

energie23 said:


> curious where you ordered from since you are also in Alberta.


I ordered from ECS and had it shipped to the border. They would have shipped it to Medicine Hat but it was a couple of hundred more for shipping.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

ECS says that they sent me the correct parts and the parts I have match their part numbers but they are definitely the wrong parts. Would anyone be able to provide me with the part numbers for the fog grills and the lower spoiler? Thanks, Michael


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

I thought I'd update where I'm at with the bumper. Even though it took forever, I can say it was worth the wait.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

that is so sick :thumbup:


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

That is awesome, totally changes the 2nd gen look.


----------



## angelorantes (Jun 2, 2015)

@ jbasilio95 did you get just the add on lip or the whole front number ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

looks so good!!! i must do this!!


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Jbasilio95 said:


> I thought I'd update where I'm at with the bumper. Even though it took forever, I can say it was worth the wait.


I'll say!! Definitely worth it!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Kyle805 said:


> That is awesome, totally changes the 2nd gen look.


It really does. I hate the US front bumper, always thought it looked like it had a severe over bite. Even when compared to the gen 1 NA front.


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

Heres the list of Part #s for everyone to use if you plan to do the conversion. 

*Again if you want the Rline lip, You'll need the popped out flares, the flush ones will require a TDI lip or modification. *


Bumper 
5N0807217EEKT
tow cover 
5N0807241GRU
Center grill
5N0853671B82V
Fog grills 
5N0853665H9B9, 5N0853666H9B9 
Chrome rings for the grills
5K0853101B2ZZ, 5K08531022ZZ
Rline lip 
5n0805903TGRU 
Flares (right and left) 
5n0854970D and 969D


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Jbasilio95 said:


>


Thats hott


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Jbasilio95 said:


> Heres the list of Part #s for everyone to use if you plan to do the conversion.
> 
> *Again if you want the Rline lip, You'll need the popped out flares, the flush ones will require a TDI lip or modification. *
> 
> ...



WOW WOW WOW that looks amazing! Thanks for sharing the part list. What did this project come out too on the pocket book?


Cheers,


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

Makes me want to rear-end somebody so I can swap the facelift front end and euro bumper onto my '09!


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thats not a good way of doing it lol I was unfortunate and had a lady pull out in front of me in the middle of a snow storm. Instead of braking, she floored it trying to beat me and I had no distance to stop. She admitted it was her fault and luckily I didn't have to pay for the repairs. I did pay for the bumper though, as for how much it cost me, around $2300-2500, I lost track but thats including paint. The two front little flares cost me $390 alone.


----------



## Nemo's First Mate (Nov 30, 2010)

Jbasilio95 said:


> Heres the list of Part #s for everyone to use if you plan to do the conversion.
> 
> *Again if you want the Rline lip, You'll need the popped out flares, the flush ones will require a TDI lip or modification. *
> 
> ...



Wow that looks soooooooo good. I'm getting a tiguan in the next week or so. (dealer is locating one for me). Gives me something to look forward to. If you don't mind me asking, what are you lowered on? I'm getting a se w/ appearance 4-motion and I"m hearing conflicting things because of the weight of the halidex.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nemo's First Mate said:


> I"m hearing conflicting things because of the weight of the halidex.


Not too sure what you mean

ST coilovers, for example, fit both the 2WD/4WD:
http://www.stsuspensions.com/products/st-suspensions/coilovers/st-coilover-kit-14207.html

Same for the KW's as well:
http://www.kw-suspensions.com/products/kw-coilover-kit-v1-14508.html

And if you were looking for springs only, for example, the Eibach Pro-Kit fits both the 2WD/4WD as well:
85107.540 (incl. 4-Motion)


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

I used the TDI spoiler however, my bumper part number seems to be wrong and it doesn't fit quite right. The numbers I pulled off of it are not valid, so I am not sure what it is... The side flares are a little too short, too, but I am not spending any more on this for now...


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

That looks really good! It looks a shade off like mine and @morganmayes I got mine resprayed because it bothered me, now it's about 95% color matched


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm on st coils maxed out without the rear perches. Only thing is that the 4motion causes the rear to sag if you have gti coils. I also rub as shi* ton if I carry more than one passenger


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Jbasilio95 said:


> That looks really good! It looks a shade off like mine and @morganmayes I got mine resprayed because it bothered me, now it's about 95% color matched


Thanks! The color is a little off and the spoiler and the bumper don't fit together quite right. I may try to get the correct flares later and get it re-painted then.


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Jbasilio95 said:


> Heres the list of Part #s for everyone to use if you plan to do the conversion.
> 
> *Again if you want the Rline lip, You'll need the popped out flares, the flush ones will require a TDI lip or modification. *
> 
> ...


Do you still need these upgraded flares if you already have R-line Trim on a highline Tiguan?


----------



## Jbasilio95 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes you will, I have the sel/rline flares but the front small fender flares connect differently to the rline lower valance. You can use your flares on your car right now with the tdi/normal euro bumper valance but not the rline. If you look at my post from june 5th, you can see how the flare is connected to the valance.


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

lowburb said:


> I used the TDI spoiler however, my bumper part number seems to be wrong and it doesn't fit quite right. The numbers I pulled off of it are not valid, so I am not sure what it is... The side flares are a little too short, too, but I am not spending any more on this for now...


I think there are different two piece flush front arches, but I can't get the part numbers to save my life. My TDI Euro front bumper is for sale if anybody wants it, along with matching R-line rear bumper modified for flush flares.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

There are 2 different European bumpers.... 

Off-road and "street"

2009-2011 got the "street" version with the side markers

2012+ got then off-road style with the side markers


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved

Euro 2009-2011 "off road" bumper


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

I know this is an extremely late thread revival, but I just purchased a 2013 Tiguan 6-speed, and am looking to complete a Euro front bumper for it. I was looking through ECS's website and also contacted them, and was hoping that their kit (https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembl...umper-conversion-kit-with-fogs/5n0807217eekt/) would fit, but according to one of their staff, it's not for my vehicle. He lead me to just this bumper (https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...-parts/european-r-line-bumper/5n0807217eegru/). Is anyone able to assist me with sourcing the remaining compatible parts to make this conversion happen? 

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

I purchased my kit from ECs... They sent the wrong fog-light grills and lower spoiler. The ones they sent were for a N/A R-line... They wouldn't admit they were wrong. When I finally had them convinced, they wanted me to ship the parts back, at my expense... I ordered the grills off e-bay. The lower spoiler came from World Impex. The original price didn't seem too bad, around $300 US. However, once it was in North America, there was an extra $275 shipping charge to get it to the border, where I pick my stuff up... The front spoiler didn't quite fit the ECS bumper so I grabbed the part number off of that to check. It comes up as invalid, so I don't know what it is... I guess what I am trying to say is, it isn't easy or cheap to do this. I don't have the R-line stuff and that would be even more... The parts list in this thread would get you there if you are doing an R-line. I can try to find the part number I used for my spoiler, if you need that, but I don't have the numbers for the matching side flares... Mine doesn't fit quite right and the color is off a bit but I have spent my wad for now... I have put my Tig for sale a couple of times while lusting for a Golf R and the only inquiries I get are about the front bumper... hehe


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

That bumper looks like a snow plow.could have used one like that to clear my driveway a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

I need to thank lowburb for helping me out a bit. However, can anyone with a NA Tiguan provide insight on whether they found fender flares that fit perfectly with the Euro bumper? Also, was much modification/ fabrication required to make the bumper fit? Or was it a simple fitting?


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

I sent you a PM but I will post here, to keep the information available. I had to rivet the spoiler on to the bumper as it didn't fit quite right. Since the spoiler had a valid part number and the bumper did not, I assume the bumper is causing the problem. The spoiler isn't quite the right shape, so there is a small space.



There is also a small gap between the spoiler and the flares.



You can just see the rivet in the gap.

I wouldn't use the ECS bumper for this reason. It looks fine from a distance but it bugs me... All the pieces just zip together and it was simple to install. If only I had ALL the right parts...


----------



## GordoGli21 (Oct 17, 2016)

lowburb said:


> I sent you a PM but I will post here, to keep the information available. I had to rivet the spoiler on to the bumper as it didn't fit quite right. Since the spoiler had a valid part number and the bumper did not, I assume the bumper is causing the problem. The spoiler isn't quite the right shape, so there is a small space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't ECS selling OEM bumpers?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

I prefer the North American variant of the bumper vs the Euro 'off road' version that has the better approach angle also. But it just doesn't look as good as the NA version with the sharper lines. TOo many curves I think.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

krazeteggie said:


> I think there are different two piece flush front arches, but I can't get the part numbers to save my life. My TDI Euro front bumper is for sale if anybody wants it, along with matching R-line rear bumper modified for flush flares.


Want to PM you about your bumper; need to clear some space in your inbox.


----------



## 2vwguy0429 (Jan 6, 2004)

Jbasilio95 said:


> I thought I'd update where I'm at with the bumper. Even though it took forever, I can say it was worth the wait.


This looks awesome!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

do you really need to purchase the fogs if you have them already?

also the SEL/4motion flares will line up well? just need the front part of the flare to line up with the Rline Lip?


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Sorry to bump this old thread, but what did you guys do with the side light marker, and did you get a bulb out warning? Did the US plastic belly pan still fit? Also, did you need to use different wheel well liners? 
I see this euro bumper listed and available as a “Type 2” bumper at many common places that sell collison parts here in the US, and want to give it a try since someone backed into my bumper.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tommy D said:


> Sorry to bump this old thread, but what did you guys do with the side light marker, and did you get a bulb out warning?


You can pull the bulb and it won't give a bulb warning :thumbup:


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tommy D said:


> Sorry to bump this old thread, but what did you guys do with the side light marker, and did you get a bulb out warning? Did the US plastic belly pan still fit? Also, did you need to use different wheel well liners?
> I see this euro bumper listed and available as a “Type 2” bumper at many common places that sell collison parts here in the US, and want to give it a try since someone backed into my bumper.


I'd love to know how the other bumper skin works out for you as I'd really enjoy ditching the SUV-style front end. :beer:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Not mine, but did talk with the owner. Cool dude at Salt City Car Show.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

MK5CNY said:


> Not mine, but did talk with the owner. Cool dude at Salt City Car Show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nicely executed...


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MK5CNY said:


> Not mine, but did talk with the owner. Cool dude at Salt City Car Show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he mention cost for the conversion? I would love to pick his brain and see where he sourced the parts from and the total cost. This is exactly what I would want my front end to look like.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

MJG44 said:


> Did he mention cost for the conversion? I would love to pick his brain and see where he sourced the parts from and the total cost. This is exactly what I would want my front end to look like.


I don't have his contact info, but I think he said he got one of the last eurobumpers, before they got hard to find. He did the work himself, along with a Frankenturbo. Sry I don't have much more info. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Project_2501 said:


> I'd love to know how the other bumper skin works out for you as I'd really enjoy ditching the SUV-style front end. :beer:


I have purchased the “type 2” bumper from Rockauto for less than $100, and the type 2 lower valance is also on its way, which was also less than $100. This one is made in Taiwan, but appears to be very good quality. Once the other pieces come in, I will test fit it and report back on the fit. 
Total cost Including the fog light grills, lower grill insert, and cost for painting, it should be less than $750 usd.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Tommy D said:


> I have purchased the “type 2” bumper from Rockauto for less than $100, and the type 2 lower valance is also on its way, which was also less than $100. This one is made in Taiwan, but appears to be very good quality. Once the other pieces come in, I will test fit it and report back on the fit.
> Total cost Including the fog light grills, lower grill insert, and cost for painting, it should be less than $750 usd.
> 
> 
> ...


I would also love to do this conversion. Can’t wait to see how it turns out. I would love to see all the parts you have ordered so far. Thank you for updating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

MJG44 said:


> I would also love to do this conversion. Can’t wait to see how it turns out. I would love to see all the parts you have ordered so far. Thank you for updating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a schematic of the euro bumper and supports:

















Vs the USA version AKA offroad version:



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

For what it's worth, South America got these bumpers too. Might be another alternative source down there (that isn't overly expensive like importing it or worse yet, ECS).


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

craaap

Really wish I'd seen this a month ago. Not even three weeks yet that I got my Tiguan back from the body shop, after being banged into by a young lady who was having a tough time learning how to drive a manual.

Could have been much worse, but all it needed was... a new bumper cover and paint.

craaap


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Tommy D said:


> Here is a schematic of the euro bumper and supports:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What support parts did you need to order? Is a new bumper carrier needed? Or is it just the foam pieces needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

MJG44 said:


> What support parts did you need to order? Is a new bumper carrier needed? Or is it just the foam pieces needed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have test fit the type 2 parts store bumper, and the fit seems good. This is with the North American front crash support and foam. Once this is painted, I will report back when I install it for good. You can see the foam, but that should be covered by a solid section in the lower grill once it is installed.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Tommy D said:


> I have test fit the type 2 parts store bumper, and the fit seems good. This is with the North American front crash support and foam. Once this is painted, I will report back when I install it for good. You can see the foam, but that should be covered by a solid section in the lower grill once it is installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great so far can’t wait to see the updates!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sp I found the bumper. Not bad for what it looks to cost. Which lip did you go with? The one that looks to work for that bumper is VW1094115?

I didn't see a solution through them for the fender lip molding however. From earlier in the thread, it seems that the side molding attaches differently on the Euro bumper than the NA one?


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

VW1094115 appears to be for the US spec bumper. I will have my bumper back from paint next week, and I will confirm the part numbers. 
I will let you know that the lower spoiler listed on parts store websites as fitting the type 2 bumper from 2008 on up actually only fits model years from 2008 to 2011, AKA pre facelift version. So
VW1094113 does not fit.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I appreciate the reply - ECS has OEM lips for both regular and R-Line options, however they're about $350 and a bit prohibitive in my opinion.

:beer:

The next issue I see is the side trim pieces along the edge of the bumper leading to the fender. Previous replies indicate the NA pieces don't attach to the EU pieces.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> Sp I found the bumper. Not bad for what it looks to cost. Which lip did you go with? The one that looks to work for that bumper is VW1094115?
> 
> I didn't see a solution through them for the fender lip molding however. From earlier in the thread, it seems that the side molding attaches differently on the Euro bumper than the NA one?


that's not a VW part number

An R-line lower spoiler is 5N0805903T

A regular one is 5N0805903J


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> that's not a VW part number
> 
> An R-line lower spoiler is 5N0805903T
> 
> A regular one is 5N0805903J


I appreciate the VW part numbers, that may help in the future (dude who posted a gray R-Line posted the full R-Line kit part numbers on page 2). 

That number is from a second-hand supplier for post-collision repair parts. $100 for a bumper ($95 actually) instead of $500 is a solid reason to pay attention. :beer:


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been meaning to add to this thread for a while. Last year I purchased a 2017 Tiguan R-Line, after purchasing a used 2013 Tiguan SE for my son a year earlier for use at school. (He was using my pristine 2004 Jetta GLI previously. Unfortunately, a driver decided to make an illegal turn at a light and struck my son, who was sitting at the light. My son was unharmed, but my Jetta was totalled.)

Both Tiguan's have been heavily modified (his APR Stage 2; mine APR Stage 3) and work well for us. (Have to thank snobrdrdan for all of his help. Couldn't have done the mods without him) But both my son and I disliked the undercut Darth Vader front end. So I set about getting the Euro front bumpers for both cars. It took a while to get it all done, but it was worth it. This is my son's Tiguan with the European Tiguan S Bumper and Trim:










and this is my hard working R-Line, after I had it wrapped:










Probably the most frustrating part of doing this project was trying to find the proper trim pieces that would tie everything together underneath, as 
the wheel well liners that came on the cars didn't fit/work. I finally realized that I needed the front fender liners from the 1st Generation Tiguan.
They worked perfectly.

I didn't keep track of the cost, because I didn't want to. It wasn't cheap doing this mod. But both my son and I love it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Wow, very nice :thumbup:

Totally changes the front end. I was gonna ask the costs, but you said it was expensive & you know how that goes: if you have to ask, you can't afford it


IIRC, his car was on Eibachs...right?
What suspension is yours on?
(FWD or 4motions too, btw?)

What color is your car wrapped too, btw?


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Wow, very nice :thumbup:
> 
> Totally changes the front end. I was gonna ask the costs, but you said it was expensive & you know how that goes: if you have to ask, you can't afford it
> ...


Hello Dan...it cost less than $2,000.00 for each car. But I really didn't keep a detailed account. I ordered the R Bumper and all of the additional pieces I needed through ECS Tuning. ShopDAP ordered the Tiguan S bumper and valence for me. If you go back a few pages in this thread where the bumper and valence don't match, the individual used the R Bumper and the 'S' (TDI) valence. As you can see, they don't work together.

Both cars 'were' on Eibachs. But because I haul a trailer so much, and end up driving through the eternally muddy landscapers recycling center as often as I do, I had the OEM springs re-installed. I found the additional height to be very useful. Plus, I found the lowering springs caused the ride to be somewhat harsher at times than I liked. So the car sits up high once again, but it works for me.










My son's car is FWD ( we both wish it was AWD; but where he is in Texas, he really doesn't need it). Mine is AWD. I wrapped the car in 3M 1080 Series Film. Gloss Fiery Orange. But I made the mistake of purchasing a silver car; a color I absolutely can't stand, but I knew I was going to wrap it. Now I know I should have purchased a black vehicle. Because when you open the doors, there are still large swaths of silver to be seen. And the installer told me they would wrap the inside panels when they did the job, but they didn't. So I've been considering re-wrapping it in the future. I found Vvivid Films has a blue color called Satin Ice Chrome that has a lot of silver in it, and I think it will look really nice. But that's still a few years away.

But I don't mind telling you, this addition of the Euro Bumpers has been really gratifying. My only complaint about these Tiguan's now, is their transmission leaves a lot to be desired. If I could get a 6-speed manual into them, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Project_2501 said:


> Sp I found the bumper. Not bad for what it looks to cost. Which lip did you go with? The one that looks to work for that bumper is VW1094115?
> 
> I didn't see a solution through them for the fender lip molding however. From earlier in the thread, it seems that the side molding attaches differently on the Euro bumper than the NA one?


The part number of the under spoiler for the flush fitting wheel arch models is :5n0805903j9b9


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

I have installed the Euro model front bumper, available from many US auto supply stores. This will work with US S and SE models that have the flush wheel arch trim( not SEL or R trim models).The US wheel arch trim can be used with this bumper. The US fog lights work with this bumper with the euro spec foglight grills. The US belly pan also fits fine. The US wheel well liners do not fit perfect, but another person posted that US spec first generation model liners fit perfect. The US wheel well liners fit is good enough that I will wait to get/install the gen 1 until my next oil change.
I had to purchase the under spoiler, lower grill, fog light grills and trim from ebay. Total cost for all new OEM VW parts( the bumper is aftermarket reproduction)was around $750, including paint. I installed this to save on labor cost. If You have never removed and installed a bumper, then I would recommend getting new bumper brackets, as they are plastic and get brittle and can be easily broken without experience ( about $20 each).









This pic shows how the euro bumper on left vs US on right, the trim clips fit perfect with S or SE wheel arch trim.









US vs euro bumper









US upper grill and fog lights clip right on.









Install complete. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks great!
Nice job & thanks for sharing all the info/pics! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Tommy - are you saying that an R line front spoiler and R arches are not compatible with the Euro bumper available at US retailers???


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Based on others previous posts, I would say the R bumper is slightly different. You could color match the lower spoiler like the Salt Lake City person above to get the R look but without the wheel wheel flares.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Tommy D said:


> Based on others previous posts, I would say the R bumper is slightly different. You could color match the lower spoiler like the Salt Lake City person above to get the R look but without the wheel wheel flares.


Interesting. I guess I will buy the bulk of the parts through ECS as I have a 2017 R-line Tiguan. 
Bits that I can find cheaper through other methods I will.

Appreciate you posting with your insight and taking a moment to reply!


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Yes, if you already have the flared wheel trim, then you should go with the type R style euro bumper. If you live in a state that requires a front license plate, then I would get the lower grill that has the raised portion that is made for a US size front plate. Therefore you will not have to drill into your new bumper.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tommy D said:


> If you live in a state that requires a front license plate, then I would get the lower grill that has the raised portion that is made for a US size front plate. Therefore you will not have to drill into your new bumper.


Mount the plate to an attachment utilizing the front tow hook receptacle.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Before I bite the bullet on this - anyone looking to sell their R-line front bumper setup?


----------



## dkirsch (Mar 3, 2003)

So what changes with the part number list if you want to keep the non r-line fender flares? My wife wants to do this to her Tiguan but prefers the flat flares like what come on her SE.


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

dkirsch said:


> So what changes with the part number list if you want to keep the non r-line fender flares? My wife wants to do this to her Tiguan but prefers the flat flares like what come on her SE.



Below are the part numbers I used for the Euro bumper with the narrow/flat style S and SE fender flares:

Bumper cover: VW1000211 {#5N0807217ENGRU} (Front) Primed; Customer Paints to Match Info
Front; S; SE; SEL; Type 2; w/o Headlamp Washer; w/o Parking Aid

Grill with chrome strip: 5N0853671B82V

Fog light Grills: 5N0853666H9B9, 5N0853665H9B9

Fog light grill chrome rings: 5K08531022ZZ, 5K08531012ZZ

Underspoiler: 5N0805903J

New bumper clips(recommended): 5N0807184D


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dkirsch (Mar 3, 2003)

Tommy D said:


> dkirsch said:
> 
> 
> > So what changes with the part number list if you want to keep the non r-line fender flares? My wife wants to do this to her Tiguan but prefers the flat flares like what come on her SE.
> ...



Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## jayson985 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey im pretty new here. I read threw most of this. Im looking to swap out my offroad bumper to the street bumper on my 2012 tiguan. Where i live the highway speeds are over 70mph and tbh i drive faster then them on most days. The offroad bumper i cann feel the air pushing under my car because of the aerodynamics or lack there of in that sloping front. It seemed most of this thread was directed to the pre face-lift models which i belive is the one with the curved bottom grill and the headlights with the rounded bottom section. Mine has the grill straight across and no round section on my headlights so im guessing i have the post face-lift body. So im asking if for my body style if the street bumper is bolt up without any other modifications needed?


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Other than the bumper and lower valance and grills, you need the inner fenders on both sides and belly pan. In North America, those parts are the same as the pre-facelift parts, as we got the Sport and Style front end pre-facelift and the Track and Field front end after. I guess VW wanted it to seem more "off roadie" looking.


----------



## jayson985 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Im assuming that it will all bolt up without modification of the parts on mine.


----------



## Lachlanbmc (Oct 5, 2021)

Is anyone in this thread selling a lower lip for the flush fitting bumper not the R line


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Editing for having the wrong information. See post #82 for the right parts that you need.


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Qmulus said:


> You just need the lower bumper piece as used on the pre-facelift ('09-'11) US spec Tiguan.


The pre-facelift lower spoiler did not work for me.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Tommy D said:


> The pre-facelift lower spoiler did not work for me.


Well, BTDT is worth more than what I was told by a supplier. Do you have a part number for what did work for you? Pictures?


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Tommy D said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Update: I have passed state inspections several times with no problems with this new bumper. However, this year I had problems passing inspection due to no amber reflector on the side of the car, I also had to replace the front marker light bulbs(non- led HID style S & SE lights) with orange colored bulbs in order to pass DMV inspection.


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Qmulus said:


> Well, BTDT is worth more than what I was told by a supplier. Do you have a part number for what did work for you? Pictures?


I posted pictures and part numbers earlier in this thread of all the parts that I have used. I know the pre facelift version of the lower spoiler does not fit because I purchased one and tried to get it to fit. I still have this part sitting in my garage because the cost to return ship it back was 2x what I paid for it, including shipping.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

FWIW, Tommy D's post #82 has the part numbers. Thanks for doing the leg work for us.


----------

